
The Org Fellowship – 10 positions open worldwide (Sequoia and FF backed) - tomsawyer_
https://medium.com/the-org/the-org-fellowship-555f175df4e5
======
tomsawyer_
We are excited to announce The Org Fellowship. Applications due June 12th.

Founded in November 2017, The Org is a community of over 50,000 companies and
182,000 professionals. We’re backed by some of the world’s leading investors
including Founders Fund, Sequoia, and Balderton.

Today we’re launching The Org Fellowship to expand our presence beyond the
U.S. and Denmark. We’re inviting 10 of the highest potential individuals to
join us as regional Fellows and represent The Org in their home country.

The Fellowship program is an exclusive group of the most entrepreneurial and
connected individuals from all corners of the globe. We’re on a mission to
discover, partner with, and publicize the very best companies and teams from
our local regions.

The Org Fellowship is the perfect precursor to a career as an investor,
entrepreneur, or journalist. Your aim will be to know everyone doing something
important, help them, and write about them. You’ll also build a personal brand
as a global leader of the next great business trend: transparency. It’s also a
paid position :)

Read more and apply or refer a friend here: [https://medium.com/the-org/the-
org-fellowship-555f175df4e5](https://medium.com/the-org/the-org-
fellowship-555f175df4e5)

